# SaMBa 4.0.3 - homedir mapping



## keppler (Feb 7, 2013)

All,

I'm testing Samba 4 with FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 and mapping homedir is not working. Someone here has had success in doing this?

Thanks!


----------

